# Mojo or Lucky Duck?



## Fowladdiction (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm looking at getting my first mechanical motion decoy and was wondering what to get. What are the pros and cons with each brand and should I look at getting something that spins or flaps? I plan on using it along with two jerk cords. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have used them all and can tell you with certainty no matter what you get the motors will eventually give out. I prefer Lucky or Mojo spinners with the solid plastic/metal wings over the corrugated plastic ones. The flappers are good, but I prefer the spinners over them. I have been using the baby mojos for the past few years and they are okay, except for the corrugated magnetic wings that you have to baby. You can get the baby mojos online at Walmart for $60 and a remote controlled on/off switch from 12 volt.com for $13


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

My tip would be to look around the marsh. If you see other setups with spinners, pull yours. Also, mojo is a great brand, but I really don't use mine anymore.


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Spinners seem to work well early season with the young birds. After a few weeks it seems that they get educated and I don't use anymore.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

ram2h2o said:


> Spinners seem to work well early season with the young birds. After a few weeks it seems that they get educated and I don't use anymore.


I agree with this to a certain point. I think if you are hunting heavily pressured areas then you can probably put the spinner away, but for potholes and other less frequented areas the spinners work all season.

I built a homemade vortex rotating machine that I can't wait to use this year. I'm pretty sure the ducks have never seen one like it with the decoys I'm using, I know I never have around here.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

ram2h2o said:


> Spinners seem to work well early season with the young birds. After a few weeks it seems that they get educated and I don't use anymore.


Late season mallards always land if you have a single mojo at the edge of the ice and open water. By then, I think they're desperate to take a swim.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> *a remote controlled on/off switch from 12 volt.com for $13*


Link please? :mrgreen:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Gee LeDouche said:


> Link please? :mrgreen:


Sorry 12 volt monster......$15 now, but that's better than $50.

http://www.12vmonster.com/products/...er-6volt-12volt-power-relay?variant=256857364


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> I agree with this to a certain point. I think if you are hunting heavily pressured areas then you can probably put the spinner away, but for potholes and other less frequented areas the spinners work all season.
> 
> I built a homemade vortex rotating machine that I can't wait to use this year. I'm pretty sure the ducks have never seen one like it with the decoys I'm using, I know I never have around here.


I expect regular reports on your homemade vortex....been thinking of making one too but I will let you be the guinea pig


----------



## Fowladdiction (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks for your input everyone. You can find the same remote that fowlmouth talked about on eBay. Same price but free shipping, you just have to be willing to wait for to come from China though.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Fowladdiction said:


> Thanks for your input everyone. You can find the same remote that fowlmouth talked about on eBay. Same price but free shipping, you just have to be willing to wait for to come from China though.


trump will fix that!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

i like lucky ducks better and i run mine all season long and kill ducks with there feet down all season long.


----------

